# Vessels in Fowey and Par



## Charlie_Wood (Jan 29, 2006)

Gentlemen,
If anybody is interested we have a reasonably large gallery of some of the ships that have visited our ports over the last few years at www.foweypilots.com in the gallery section. If anybody feels this site would benefit from any of them being posted here then you have our permission so to do. It's mainly shortsea vessels. Unfortunately our camera threw it's hand in last summer and we haven't got round to replacing it yet!
Charlie Wood


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

*Fowey & Par*

Charlie,
Welcome to the site. I spent my childhood summer holidays in Par from the age of 8 until I was 16. My parents, my 2 sisters & I used to stay at a boarding house in Par Green. Most evenings, after a fish & chip supper, we would walk to Par harbour & fish for mackerel at the end of the quay. This was where I first saw a Fred Everard vessel - the Sonority - & my dad & I were invited aboard to have a look round - try doing that today. I suppose you can't even enter the harbour now without a pass. It was my tour of the Sonority that gave me a taste for the sea. I see that Fred Everard still frequents Par.
Par beach was a very safe bathing beach but you sank up to your thighs in china clay wading out. Is this still the case or has the harbour cleaned up its act?
You have an interesting site - thanks for sharing it.
Kind regards,
John F.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Charlie thanks for pointing us in the direction of your site, very interesting.


----------



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

Charlie,

A great site you have there. I sailed with an engineer who hailed from Fowey, last name Gunn, yes Gunn. Can't remember his first name. He was my 5 iver on the Dwarka. P & O GCD.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks again for the web site. very interesting. welcome aboard SN. hope you enjoy all on offer.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice site remember loading China Clay in both ports


----------



## NGPARIS (Jun 11, 2005)

I lived in Fowey for 13 years back in the late 50's and 60's. I sailed from Fowey in April 1961 for Montreal on the norwegian coaster "FOSSUM" with a school friend. Knowing well the agents Toyne/Carter we got a passage for a pound a day paid to Captain. In fact, the voyage took 17 days but we only paid £14. I wonder if anyone has photos of the Fossum- later Brakersand then Archangelos ,Danielle and finally Boustany before going to the breakers in northern Italy in 1989.
It is a pity you lost your photographer as Fowey is a great place to take pictures and always plenty of ships.
See photo FOSSUM leaving Fowey circa 1959


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Just checked the site and the photos are great. This part of Cornwall is a big favourite of mine. We try to go at least once a year now and viewing and photographing the ships is a bonus, though I've never worked out how to see the ships ar Par without going into the China Clay works. 

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Fred Booth (Dec 28, 2005)

*Ships in Fowey*

undefinedundefined
Hi There
I collect ships mail, do you have details of any ship coming in & out of Fowey on a regular basis
Fred


----------

